# In route to Rick (Itzdirty)



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well I bought a horn howler and a wooden adjustable distress call from Rick a few months ago. Very good work and good prices. Just so you guys can see what these calls start as here is a pic. of what I'm sending him, as well as the call I bought from him. These horns are going in the mail this week. Theres 2 more not in the picture.
Thanks Rick!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! He'll work magic on them for sure !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Was tooting one of his last evening.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Be sure to post finished pics, I like Ricks howlers !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Be sure to post finished pics, I like Ricks howlers !


 If I took a howler in the woods I wouldnt get any hunting done......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas and Thank you Nate. I am looking forward to working on them. One is going to your brother right?


----------

